# Guided bobcat hunts



## btoeps74 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there any bobcat hunting guides in Michigan that anyone knows of?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

btoeps74 said:


> Is there any bobcat hunting guides in Michigan that anyone knows of?


http://www.wildspiritguide.com/

Griff


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

If you wouldnt mind, could you PM me what you find aswell. My buddy and I have been wanting to go on one.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Ago you could trap cats on public land in the lower. not now. O well, why fight it.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

gilgetter said:


> Ago you could trap cats on public land in the lower. not now. O well, why fight it.


I'm with you gilgetter, it still makes the hair stand up on my neck when I think about it! Talk about BS, thats it!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

springdale said:


> I'm with you gilgetter, it still makes the hair stand up on my neck when I think about it! Talk about BS, thats it!


I agree. I also take issue with the fact that the trapping season is ten days in our area and the hunting season is two months.

John


----------



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

Keith and Bill work really hard you won't be disappointed, it can be a lot of work but woth it in the end.

http://www.twobeaversandcedarcreek.com/


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i think the part i hate is hearing rumors of trappers in my area catching so many cats in canine sets and they started killing them. if we have that many cats... why arent we allowed to harvest ONE!!!!!!!! dont get me going on this again...:rant:


----------

